# Pet Food Online - Great Site



## SAVapeGear (29/11/16)

Hi All

You can buy your pet food online at Petheaven.

If you want to buy online register here:

https://www.petheaven.co.za/?affid=172726cd386879ef192a7aa422888079 

Delivery free for orders over R500 and you can schedule deliveries. (Scheduled Deliveries get extra discount)

It is very convenient and they stock all the good brands.

Just thought I would share this,I have been using them for a few years already.

Vape On !!

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/11/16)

I would prefer walking into a vapeshop and getting what I need than having to anticipate when someone is available wherever to sign for what is being delivered.

Nevermind the dogfood which is available from petshops every 2km apart. Just me though, I suppose this is ideal for the brands that is NOT available all over the show.


----------



## GregF (29/11/16)

thanks @SAVapeGear had a look but I need about a 50Kg bag a week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/11/16)

GregF said:


> thanks @SAVapeGear had a look but I need about a 50Kg bag a week.


Jeez how many dogs then?

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF (30/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Jeez how many dogs then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


8 - most rescues. I have the space so that isnt a problem. Dog shit is another story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/11/16)

Lol yeah I can imagine. My one is killing me with shit.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1


----------

